# Pennsylvania EMS



## Virgil (Nov 18, 2021)

There's a possibility I might be moving to PA, but I know almost nothing about their EMS system.

Was curious what any PA people thought about their companies and the system as a whole. I'll be locating to the Philadelphia area, but I'm really open to anything that seems like a good opportunity.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 18, 2021)

Start the reciprocity process now, before you move.


----------



## Virgil (Nov 18, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Start the reciprocity process now, before you move.


I’ll start looking into that today definitely


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 19, 2021)

What do you want to do? If you want to do transport, there's a lot of options.


----------



## FiremanMike (Nov 19, 2021)

If you're interested in HEMS, STAT MedEvac is on the west side of the state and they are pretty highly regarded..


----------



## Iambatman (Nov 20, 2021)

Pennsylvania EMS is a hodge podge of EMS.  Philly is Fire based, as is Reading PA.  Allentown and Bethlehem are city departments. Everything else is pretty much 3rd party non-profits.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2021)

Iambatman said:


> Pennsylvania EMS is a hodge podge of EMS.  Philly is Fire based, as is Reading PA.  Allentown and Bethlehem are city departments. Everything else is pretty much 3rd party non-profits.



This totally depends on where you go. In my area, there’s a mix of hospital based chase trucks, hospital based. MICUs, non profits, for profits, Fire based and IFT only.

Do LOTS of research before accepting a position. And you no longer need to be affiliated with an agency to get reciprocity, or as we call it in PA, certification by endorsement.

The big thing you need to remember when moving here is you’ll need background checks and a form showing your certification is in good standing. The certification verification form is completed by mail and once YOU send it to your state’s EMS office, you‘ll never touch it again. It’s mailed to the Bureau of EMS and it’s the biggest holdup in certification reciprocity.

…and yes, I work in a regional EMS office.


----------



## that guy (Jul 5, 2022)

Thought I would bump this thread as I may be moving to Western PA in the next year. I’m a medic coming from a busy, urban 911 system. Would like to stay as such.

Please let me know if anyone has advice/input. Feel free to DM me.

Starting on reciprocity now!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2022)

that guy said:


> Thought I would bump this thread as I may be moving to Western PA in the next year. I’m a medic coming from a busy, urban 911 system. Would like to stay as such.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has advice/input. Feel free to DM me.
> 
> Starting on reciprocity now!



Good luck. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## pghmedic580 (Sep 26, 2022)

Let us not forget about the City of Pittsburgh, Bureau of Emergency Medical Services.

Pittsburgh EMS is a third-service that has operated along side the Bureaus of Police and Fire since 1975.

Want the best EMS Job in Pennsylvania and arguably the country? Apply today! All training and uniforms are provided by the bureau. Very progressive protocols and participation in national studies. EMS Paramedics are the exclusive providers of heavy and technical rescue service to the City of Pittsburgh, and every paramedic is trained in Rescue. Not only do we staff 16 transport units, we staff 2 heavy rescue squads and dive rescue team 24/7. Also, which is very unique for an EMS job, loads of specialty teams. Swiftwater, Dive rescue, SWAT, Motorcycles, HAZMAT, etc. If you want to provide medical care AND rescue, you will love PGH EMS!

River Rescue is staffed by 2 Paramedic Public Safety Divers and a Pittsburgh Police Officer 24/7/365.

TEMS Medics are embedded with the Pittsburgh Police SWAT team and are armed while on operations. Federal, State and local law enforcement utilize Pittsburgh EMS TEMS for regional operations as well as training partnerships. 

Pittsburgh EMS Motor Medics are deployed to major events and provide coverage in a way that lets them navigate to places that other units cannot go.

Pittsburgh EMS Haz-Mat Technicians are members of the HazMat team along with members of the Pittsburgh Bureau of Fire.

We are members of the Fraternal Association of Professional Paramedics Local 1.  Our union is a member of EMSLA (Emergency Medical Services Labor Alliance along with Boston EMS, New Castle County, FDNY EMS, Worcester EMS, Austin Travis County EMS, Cleveland EMS, Detroit EMS and AFSCME Local 911.

*2022 RATE PROGRESSION OPPORTUNITIES:*

*Paramedic Second Year: $23.93/Hour (*Base annual salary $49,778*)
Paramedic Third Year: $27.68/Hour (*Base annual salary $57,594)
Paramedic Fourth Year: $31.40/Hour (*Base annual salary $65,331)
Paramedic Fifth Year: $35.32 /Hour (*Base annual salary $73,467)
Crew Chief: $37.98/Hour (*Base annual salary $79,016)
We cover all special events in the City. That means all sporting events (Steelers, Penguins, Pirates, Pitt etc.), all concerts (PPG, Stage AE, Peterson) and any other thing that happens...from Picklesburgh to neighborhood block parties. We are paid $57/hr Special Event Pay.

We work 12 hour shifts. 2 on, 2 off, 3 on, 2 off, 2 on, 3 off.  I don't know what this schedule is called but we have 3-day weekends, every other weekend. 7 shifts in a 2 week pay period.  Quarterly rotation from Daylight (0600-1800) to Night turn (1800-0600). There are a couple of stations that have dedicated bid spots that are steady days or nights.

We do not do any kind of inter-facility transports, lift assists or psych calls. (I know, right?)


Here is a link to the job discription. We will be hiring soon. We hire a couple times a year.


on a personal note.

I moved from CA in 2018 because I wanted to work for a City or a County after working for AMR as an EMT. I wanted to work for a third-service and had no idea that Pittsburgh EMS existed. I had no idea that it was even possible for EMS to provide Rescue coming from CA where Fire does everything.   It's basically the opposite in Pittsburgh, we do everything.  I started in June of 2019 and have the best EMS job there is.  Like any other organization, there are some things that need some improving but overall, its the best EMS job there is.

In my time here I have:
-worked on the Steelers sideline for a Monday Night Football game. It was my first Steelers game.
-rappelled down into a steep ravine with my partner to treat a patient that did drugs then tumbled down a hill.
-gotten paid to see Elton John, gotten paid to work on the glass at a Penguins game, gotten paid to ride a bike around downtown Pittsburgh... among other things.
-worked with some of the greatest people
-worked on countless critical patients, trauma and medical.

There are things that need improvement but we have a great group and need more good people.

If you have questions, go ahead and ask.


www.pghjobs.net


----------



## that guy (Sep 26, 2022)

@pghmedic580 Is there a phone number to call to chat with a recruiter?


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 27, 2022)

If I'm not mistaken, several of the Allegany county EMS agencies (Baldwin EMS, might be a few others) that also run paramedic rescues.

@pghmedic580 does Pittsburg hire EMTs too, or just paramedics?  do they run their own internal paramedic academy?  Who handles psych calls?


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 27, 2022)

The job sounds great for Pittsburgh but what is the cost of living in the Pittsburgh and surrounding areas?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2022)

johnrsemt said:


> The job sounds great for Pittsburgh but what is the cost of living in the Pittsburgh and surrounding areas?








						Cost of Living in Pittsburgh, PA | PayScale
					

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania’s cost of living is 4% higher than the national average. Compare cost of living in Pittsburgh with factors like salaries, housing expenses, groceries, utilities and more.




					www.payscale.com
				




The Pittsburgh paramedic program is certainly an interesting service. Don’t limit your search to just that one agency  however. 

There are some outstanding agencies across Pennsylvania, mixed in with some absolute cesspools. Just like anywhere else, do some research, ride along with a few places and then make a decision. 

There’s a Paramedic shortage across the commonwealth and talented, qualified paramedics can pretty much write their own ticket.


----------



## pghmedic580 (Sep 30, 2022)

DrParasite said:


> If I'm not mistaken, several of the Allegany county EMS agencies (Baldwin EMS, might be a few others) that also run paramedic rescues.
> 
> @pghmedic580 does Pittsburg hire EMTs too, or just paramedics?  do they run their own internal paramedic academy?  Who handles psych calls?


So many great questions. We have a couple different agencies that run EMS rescue trucks around us, to our north is Ross-West View EMS and then to our south is Baldwin EMS.  

Psych calls are handled by the police. We are in the midst of getting a mental health alternative response going through our city office of public health and safety.   

We do have a BLS Division that runs all of our non-priority calls. They are staffed by EMT's. We have 3 BLS trucks that cover the city, pretty much 24/7. That has been pretty hit or miss lately with staffing.   We will have them for the daylight hours and then have one in service during the night. Our EMT's get crushed with calls. They run all of our E3 calls but they do not run any non-emergency transports. Basically, they are running 911 calls but the non-priority. They will run back up on priority calls that need extra hands or a driver to the hospital. 

We don't run our own paramedic program (I wish). There is a Emergency Medicine degree at the University of Pittsburgh where students go through paramedic school during their junior year at Pitt. Its one of the only 4 year degrees you can get in the US and also get your NREMT.  Usually we have 2 of our EMT's sponsored through that program every year. The Pitt EM students ride with us on their truck time. 

@johnrsemt cost of living is pretty good here. I moved from CA, so its was REAL good for me.  Pittsburgh has been named one of Americas most livable cities for the last couple of years. I bought a house and I am saving money, that was something that I couldn't do on a medics salary in CA.  Right now, we have a residency requirement that requires us to live within the city limits but we are working to get it lifted. It's a very complex process but our police and fire bureaus have both had their residency requirements lifted. 


@that guy I guess you can talk to me. Im not a recruiter.... but I can answer questions for you. 

@NomadicMedic good points. Before I moved here I did ride alongs at a couple of different agencies before I decided and it was beneficial. We can write our own ticket right now but with quantity comes a lot of low quality jobs.


----------



## that guy (Sep 30, 2022)

@pghmedic580 Do you have an email address that you can post? The forum doesn’t allow private messages. Thanks!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 30, 2022)

that guy said:


> @pghmedic580 Do you have an email address that you can post? The forum doesn’t allow private messages. Thanks!


Posting email addresses is in violation of the forum rules.  Private conversations are disabled until you have 10 posts.


----------



## that guy (Oct 3, 2022)

@pghmedic580 
The job description link says there is a residency requirement. Employment is conditional on living within the city limits, is that correct?


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 4, 2022)

As was already mentioned:


pghmedic580 said:


> Right now, we have a residency requirement that requires us to live within the city limits but we are working to get it lifted. It's a very complex process but our police and fire bureaus have both had their residency requirements lifted.


----------

